
Hillary Clinton Has More Than a Million Fake Twitter Followers. What's It Mean? - ohjeez
https://www.yahoo.com/tech/hillary-clinton-has-more-than-a-million-fake-127692268434.html?soc_src=mail&soc_trk=ma
======
2close4comfort
Hey now soon those bots will be registered voters!

